# Fertigation or Spraying



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

I have poked around the forum and haven't quite found what I am looking for, so thought I would start a thread.
My property is approx. 1 acre with a large wooded section. My lawn is approximately 18K sq/ft. Given the size of my property and the fact I will be adding a new irrigation system I am considering moving to full liquid next year. In particular I am thinking about fertigation. The momentum in this space is appealing, and with systems like EZ-Flo, it seems like a no brainer. The only problem is I cannot find much along the lines of reviews, especially when it comes to total lawn application.
I spend good amount of time in my yard, but like everyone, I have a life and need to find some efficiencies. Especially if those efficiencies have the potential for better results! As far as liquid goes, I am leaning towards a blend of GCF Green Punch (18-0-0) and RGS liquid products, but open to similar products. Goal is to find a blend that feeds both macro and micros, along with mosquito and tick treatments.

I have the winter to sort out a blend , but need to do some planning regarding how I will apply it. The big decision I would like to get input on is, whether to dive into fertigation, or go with large capacity pump I can use with my mower?


A.	Fertigation - something like EZ-FLO
a.	I have seen a few folks on here mention they have the system, but no one seems to be using it for their entire lawn
b.	Not sure GFC or other thick humic type mixes may be a good fit as they seem to need agitation. I did see a video where Pete at GCI used some pretty thick stuff with his fertigation system but he did it in his garden if I understood correctly so not sure it is a good comparison
c.	I am really interested in folks experience with these or the thoughts behind why they have or have not used these type of whole lawn systems
d.	I understand fertigation would still require me to spray some applications such as fungicides and herbicides​
B.	Tow behind with high pressure hose - similar to those green and white mobile fert trucks we all see in the neighborhood
a.	Something like this 









https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200649533_200649533 
b.	20 gallon tank would allow me to mix one large batch and pressure relief valve would provide agitation
c.	35' hose would allow me to treat it similar to a hose end sprayer and tow it to an area and spray instead of having to use a small hose end sprayer
d.	Alternatively, could simply spay the vast majority of my lawn with boom sprayers, which should be doable once I get the application rates and speed dialed in
e.	One down side is turn radius and getting into tight areas due to length of overall machine with a JD D130 and trailer
f.	Interested in folks feedback on this approach​
C.	Similar set up to above with a custom bracket on mower to shorten length and then add sprayer boom and hose
a.	This would reduce the overall length by eliminating the trailer
b.	Trailer is really only a concern if using boom sprayer vs high pressure hose during application
c.	This may be more appealing due to the space limitations in my shed

D. Lesco GC similar to this https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=27

My big decision is fertigation vs tank sprayer. Please share your thoughts, experience and even gut feeling if you have thought about it, but not pulled the trigger.

If you have used whole lawn fertigation, I am interested in what products you have used and how you liked or disliked them. Did you find value in the products and process, or is it just not quite there for the residential market yet?

I am also interest in finding out if anyone has explored this type of spray approach or tested this pump? It definitely seems more economical than some of the custom made walk behind/push sprayers, but I understand cheaper is not always better.

For those who wondering about the cost, these fertigation and a mower solutions are roughly the same cost. Lesco is obviously the one where I build a sales pitch to the CFO


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

I've been wanting to do Fertigation on my Lawn too. haven't got around to figuring it out yet.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Might Quinn has a Ez-Flo. I think he doesn't recommend it. It might work when your application rate is not that important (humics), but I would not use it for anything that could kill your yard (nitrogen, herbicides) that application is essential.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I have around 18K square feet and I use this Blue Mule Hose End Sprayer

Keep in mind that the 18-0-1 has a high dilution rate and calls for 3.75 gallons of water per 1k square feet on the heavy app (early spring & late fall) and 1.875 gallons of water per 1k square feet on the light app (early & late summer).

The Northern Tow Behind would require 2 refills on the light app and 4 on the heavy app for 18k square feet.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@dmouw thanks. I will post here as I decide.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks @g-man I have thought about that they claim it will not burn, but I think I may want to tinker a bit more with it. I am steering away, but humic may be an interesting approach.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Grass Clippins I saw your post on the nozzle. Good stuff! It was really interesting. My thought is evolving, but I am leaning towards something like a 30 gallon tank I can conceal along the side of my house. Pair it with an electric pump and hose reels on each side of my house.

Think of it as a fixed skid sprayer with a selector switch and a pipe running to each hose. Pipe would go to reel. I could then walk and spray the yard with contents from tank a pump moving 2 gallons per minute should allow me to put out about 36 gallons, or two gallon per 1k sq.

Need to think the idea through a bit as I would want to be able flush the line at the end to avoid leaving product in the hose, but I have water and electrify near both the places I would put tank.

I see you went to the Citadel. Sorry bud 😁 Rah Virginia Mil


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@jdc_lawnguy Nice! VMI is a great school. I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@jdc_lawnguy I was talking to Paul at Blue Mule and he told me that their parent company is Lafferty. So I'm checking out the Lafferty website and I think that I came across something pretty cool that got me thinking.

https://www.laffertyequipment.com/products/975057/

Hear me out....

1. Why do you need large water tanks at home when you have access to endless amounts of water through the water spigot?
2. Why do you need to spend money on an electric pump when you can get pressurized flow through the water spigot?

Looks like you hook your water hose up to the unibody, open the valve and throw her down. I may end up going this route in the future as my yard keeps increasing in size. Don't get me wrong, I like my Blue Mule Backpack setup but this would get you that Chemlawn feel without having to deal with 300ft of hose. I couldn't find the price but they sell the individual parts so that you could create your own custom cart with a hose reel, that's probably what I would do.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Man.. This definitely looks interesting.

I was able to find some videos on YouTube.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8vOINA9Jiqv4t4J7BQop9nfJ8s7M7Osv

The thing I would need to better understand is how precise can it be since it looks like it may be made to create foam.

I see the tips will control ratio, but if you are attempting to put down a multi product application it will need aggitation which this doesn't look like it provides.

My other concern would be when putting down a single product application of say fungicide at .2 oz/M where you may only use a few ounces of total product in an application

For my application, I think I would lean towards a single solution I can deliver.

I recently learned I can get a 15 gallons sprayer that will mount to my mower without being towed for about 1/2 - 1/3 the price of a good Pump unit.

I am not sold on it, but definitely giving it a thought since then i would be able to pillage it for parts of I decided to go the next step.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Neat, I hadn't seen that video. They don't all create foam. The foamers are "Foam-All" and the sprayers are "Spray-All". The Spray-All use a fan tip. Figuring out which tip to use requires a little bit of math but the precision piece depends on the person applying it. I try to cover 1,000 square feet every 2 minutes. With 18,000 square feet and 2.43 gpm that would equate to an 87 gallon tank with premixed solution, 27 to 28 to 1 dilution ratio.

I plan on mixing the fungicide in with everything else but there will be a few instances were it will go down on it's own. All you do is water it down to fill the tank. For me it's 4 gallons.

The agitator is missing, you are correct. With the backpack, I am the agitator and just give it a little jiggle.

It's sort of funny but whichever way you go, you'll probably end up going three or four different directions in the future. I guess that's how we accumulate all the cool stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@Grass Clippins, I found my solution. I came across a deal I could not pass up.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7039


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@jdc_lawnguy Score! Everyone seems to be happy with that setup and it'll definitely be a lot more manageable than a tow behind. Congratulations.


----------

